# Fluval Spec - Nano Riparium



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been waiting for someone to do this for a _long_ time -- can't wait to see this unfold.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I've been waiting for someone to do this for a _long_ time -- can't wait to see this unfold.


Thanks - do you have any comments or suggestions?

This is pretty bold I feel. 

Its either going to look corny, or its going to be exactly what I want I feel. 

We will see.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Thanks - do you have any comments or suggestions?
> 
> This is pretty bold I feel.
> 
> ...


Corny isn't necessarily bad it can be endearing.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

SpecGrrl said:


> Corny isn't necessarily bad it can be endearing.


Haha thank you. 

That is very sweet of you - endearing isnt really what Im going for, but this may be over ambitious. 

We will see. 

Ive convinced myself that I may go buy a THING or TWO tomorrow...just to tide myself over...after all they are on sale, right? 

Follow my lighting discussion here! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1981871#post1981871

Im going to go with the aragonite - unless someone comes up with a really good reason not to. 

In addition Ive also decided that I will use that small aqua lifter pump for filtration - Ill see if I can go back and edit the original post...if not...its been decided.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Pulled out the "background sump" - now tank is soaking with vinegar to get it really clean...will finish scraping any last things out tomorrow. 

Also went to petco today and picked up the fake barnacles and coral piece that I intend to cut up for this display. 

Dont worry - the coral piece is white...its meant to look like its bleached. 

Only reason I went fake and didnt use one of mine is that I figure that the plastic ones are easier to clean. 

Possibility of pictures tomorrow - I might even go get my substrate!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

So just an update -

The tank is cleaned out, and the background removed with a razor. 

Im bumping this thread up so that Hydrophyte can see the tank - he is going to help me make the drop in feature.

The circles are rocks, blue line across is approximate water level. 

You can see a crudely drawn drop in manzanita feature, and the green squares are planters that will be built into the great stuff background. 

The rocks will have those very small plastic coral cuttings and barnacles on them. 

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

This has been completed...its not yet fully planted, but I have pictures from initial setup with a few plants in it.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking forward I updates! Sounds awesome


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

*want pics!*


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are some pics - not the best just from my cell phone and definitely dont do it justice. Im thinking about doing one small sparkling gourami in here...they are air breathers, I do regular h2o changes, and the water temp is high enough. 

Going to add some anubias nana petite, some pygmy crypts, some moss (spanish and tree most likely) and maybe another epiphytic plant growing on the wood.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Whoops - trying again!


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

This looks really cool!

Seems like it's way too small for fish though.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

what type of light did you decide to go with?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Sd760 said:


> Looking forward I updates! Sounds awesome


Let me know what you think...far from done...I hope. 



SpecGrrl said:


> *want pics!*


Your wish is my command - sorry for the delay!



Aben314 said:


> This looks really cool!
> 
> Seems like it's way too small for fish though.


Thanks! Not exactly what I had in mind when I started, but I like the end result. Like I said earlier, there is still work to be done!

You are probably right. These gouramis are tiny though, less than an inch. Water quality is fine though, and as air breathers volume doesnt matter so much. I will try it out and if it doesnt work they can go to a bigger tank easily. 



AwkwardShrimp said:


> what type of light did you decide to go with?


Anti climatic here - just an 18w spiral CFL. 

Think that is too much light? I had my doubts, but I just had it around. 

As the floaters and stuff grow out I think it will be fine.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

interesting tank and project - look forward to more updates


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Ordered a java fern, anubias nana and petite, and pygmy crypts for this tank. 

So the underwater/emergent part of this tank should be done soon. 

Maybe I could include some small super hardy shrimp as well?


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

would love to see updates!

also was thinking, some kind of small frog might actually be good here! Or finding an interesting invert to put in it? maybe some kind of surface bugs ect. something extra delicate. Dendro boards might have other info..hmmm!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG
thats awsome
please could you show us some more PIC's
nice job!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Shimagoma said:


> would love to see updates!
> 
> also was thinking, some kind of small frog might actually be good here! Or finding an interesting invert to put in it? maybe some kind of surface bugs ect. something extra delicate. Dendro boards might have other info..hmmm!


I was thinking frog as well. I am a member on dendroboarddotcom and they said it was too small for any frogs, including a native spring peeper. 

An invert might be interesting, not sure what I would put in there though, it would almost have to be aquatic. I dont really like the idea of small ornamental shrimp, they seem too fragile for a tank like this. Maybe once I add some plants. 

I have three Tricopsis pumila in there - but I am assuming that one will become dominant. So far so good - its been over a week and no signs of aggression and all three are still alive. Have not gotten them to feed yet though however. 



horsedude said:


> OMG
> thats awsome
> please could you show us some more PIC's
> nice job!


Thank you very much...those plants I ordered still havent arrived, and I havent added any plants for the top. I think that eventually I will have a very small bromeliad growing out the top of it. A couple mosses and maybe an orchid as well.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Did have a casualty today. Fish arent aggressive towards each other but with no plants in the bottom they are not doing well. 

Had these fish before in a 10g and they ate the smallest NLS pellets but these havent touched them.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice! Tiny gouramis? That sounds adorable!


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

SpecGrrl said:


> Nice! Tiny gouramis? That sounds adorable!


Yup, these guys are great, I highly recommend them. 



Sd760 said:


> Any updates?


Unfortunately no, not since yesterday. I will post more pics once more plants come in.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

sounds like you definitly have your hands full with planted abd aquascaping so take your time and make it look amazing and so us some pics of course

roud:FISHY:fish:


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

There's quite a bit going on at a very nano level and its intriguing to say the least. Please keep up update as to what becomes of this.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

